# Faith...



## FritzMichaels (Oct 5, 2010)

I would love to start a thorough discussion on "faith". It appears to be so important in the bible especially in the new testament. I admit that 'faith' is something i struggle with. I think my main struggle with faith is due to not understanding it thoroughly. For you prayer warriors, I would love to hear about your take on "faith" and what it means to you and especially how you apply it in your lives.. Everybody chime in and add your thoughts... I am sure we can all benefit from each others thoughts on what Faith means to them in their lives... May God always get the glory!


----------



## BCPerry (Oct 5, 2010)

Grat topic! For me, you have to understand what the definition of faith is. The short version is that it is believeing in something when you have no physical proof. 

Not trying to start a political rant, but if you believe Sadaam Hussein had WMD's, or that there weren't any at all, or if you believe in little green men, or that we actually landed on the moon, then you have to have faith.

I was an atheist. Didn't believe a word in the bible. Then some things started happening to me. I had a long talk with my brother about what was going on. He told me God was talking to my heart. I asked him how I could believe in God when I wasn't sure that the things in the bible were true. He told me all I had to do was believe Genesis 1:1. He told me I had to have Faith in that. Everything else didn't matter. 

I have been saved for 12 years now. My faith is in Genesis 1:1. If you can believe that 1 scripture, then you can believe everything else.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

Perry brings up a good point.

Is the word faith as simple a word as it seems to be?
Is there more to "faith" than believing something to be true?
Does faith have to involve trusting, and depending?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 5, 2010)

funny people would rather argue over the bible than discuss something as important as Faith...


----------



## BCPerry (Oct 5, 2010)

You are so true my friend.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 5, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> funny people would rather argue over the bible than discuss something as important as Faith...



Don't rush me. I'll post when I am ready.

And I am not sure I like being called "funny people".


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 5, 2010)

it's amazing how the forgetting of a 'comma' can set people off...  

i meant:

(i think its) funny, people...


----------



## BCPerry (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## crackerdave (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's an example of faith: The expectation that my heart will have a "next" beat.Only God really _knows_ whether it will.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re:*

Thoughts:

1) Faith is a confidence that God is always my advocate and will always be my advocate in life or in death (i.e. in all things). 
2) Faith is knowing without seeing.
3) Faith is accepting without understanding.
4) Faith is trusting that the unseen is more powerful and more real than the seen.
5) Faith is belief that God is interested in me.
6) Faith is assurance that no one can pluck from my Father's hand.
7) Faith is loving the life of Christ in me more than me.
8) Faith is seeing beyond what I can touch or feel.
9) Faith is knowing in the Spirit.
10) Faith is living out God's purposes.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 5, 2010)

I also struggle with my faith. I believe exactly what my Pastor said, He said you can't have victory without a battle. I struggle alot and I am learning as my faith grows. Its thru the ugly times and hard times when you fall at the feet of Jesus and pray and you feel His presence over you and around you.

Its a process, growth, and just plain doing it with your works. Its funny, I was reading in Timithy and he was talking about genuine faith. I was looking up genuine faith and found out it is exactly what faith is.


----------



## apoint (Oct 5, 2010)

faith is loyalty, unquestioning belief.
  no room for doubt.        Sets the bar pretty high...


----------



## Madman (Oct 5, 2010)

"Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen."  Heb. 11:1

Big topic around my house lately.

Luke 17:6
So the Lord said, “If you have faith as a mustard seed, you can say to this mulberry tree, ‘Be pulled up by the roots and be planted in the sea,’ and it would obey you.


I think I have faith but maybe I don't.

I do know I have been promised enough.

Confusious say: Punctuation, verrrwwyyy important.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 5, 2010)

Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen ;Hebews 11;1
I like this personal translation from the Textus, as faith is not blind as many claim faith is assurance, faith is certainty that the things you hope for can be made true, and the conviction as many have said Conviction is knowing that it has already happened, I haven't seen my self seated in The Kingdom yet I know with all certainty I will be there.


----------



## Madman (Oct 5, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I haven't seen my self seated in The Kingdom yet I know with all certainty I will be there.



Amen!!!  God is faithful!


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 5, 2010)

Having the mind set as a child


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

If Jesus said the faith of a mustard seed could move a mountain, and He did, then faith is obviously much, much more than I make it to be most times.

Because of faith, Abram left his home and family and set out into the unknown world.
people were burned alive, and cut in half.
By faith Noah build a giant boat in his back yard.
Moses crossed between the waters.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 5, 2010)

Good stuff, thanks. But how do you apply the faith during trials? Most of the time i just plain forget about it and act from the flesh.


----------



## apoint (Oct 5, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Good stuff, thanks. But how do you apply the faith during trials? Most of the time i just plain forget about it and act from the flesh.



By putting all all your faith in Jesus in the most humbeling way. Turning it all over to the father. Having total faith in His will be done. Having no doubt His will is best.
 Faith is a lot bigger thing than we recognize, like in very big thing.
 I think, faith like a musterseed is a huge thing. Its called no doubt in God......


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 5, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> I also struggle with my faith. I believe exactly what my Pastor said, He said you can't have victory without a battle. I struggle alot and I am learning as my faith grows. Its thru the ugly times and hard times when you fall at the feet of Jesus and pray and you feel His presence over you and around you.
> 
> Its a process, growth, and just plain doing it with your works. Its funny, I was reading in Timithy and he was talking about genuine faith. I was looking up genuine faith and found out it is exactly what faith is.



A wise teacher we have at church once said "calm seas don't make good sailors"Faith grows most in the hard times when you have no where else to turn.



FritzMichaels said:


> Good stuff, thanks. But how do you apply the faith during trials? Most of the time i just plain forget about it and act from the flesh.



I think we some times think we have to have more faith than we do.A mustard seed is pretty small.In hard times it is easy for me to think of God because I have no where else to turn.Growing faith is alot like growing a garden,it doesn't happen by accident.If you don't spend time regular with God's people and in his word don't expect much.God through out the scriptures blessed action type folks.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

THREEJAYS said:


> A wise teacher we have at church once said "calm seas don't make good sailors"Faith grows most in the hard times when you have no where else to turn.
> 
> I think we some times think we have to have more faith than we do.A mustard seed is pretty small.In hard times it is easy for me to think of God because I have no where else to turn.Growing faith is alot like growing a garden,it doesn't happen by accident.If you don't spend time regular with God's people and in his word don't expect much.God through out the scriptures blessed action type folks.



I agree with you and the others.  Faith doesn't come naturally.
God gives us a degree of faith, but we are forced to cultivate it for ourselves.
It takes purpose of heart to develop faith in God during those times that we think we have to take care of things ourselves.

And, as someone else said, it takes a lot faith in order to make sacrifices in life for the sake of Christ.


.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Luke 17
5 And the apostles said to the Lord, “Increase our faith.” 

I find it interesting that when the apostles asked this, Jesus answered with this:

6 So the Lord said, “If you have faith as a mustard seed, you can say to this mulberry tree, ‘Be pulled up by the roots and be planted in the sea,’ and it would obey you. 7 And which of you, having a servant plowing or tending sheep, will say to him when he has come in from the field, ‘Come at once and sit down to eat’? 8 But will he not rather say to him, ‘Prepare something for my supper, and gird yourself and serve me till I have eaten and drunk, and afterward you will eat and drink’? 9 Does he thank that servant because he did the things that were commanded him? I think not. 10 So likewise you, when you have done all those things which you are commanded, say, ‘We are unprofitable servants. We have done what was our duty to do.’”

There is a deep truth hidden in here I believe, which speaks to me that Faith is increased or lifted to a higher level by servanthood and accepting with humility the duty that God has given you.

Just a thought!


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 5, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Luke 17
> 5 And the apostles said to the Lord, “Increase our faith.”
> 
> I find it interesting that when the apostles asked this, Jesus answered with this:
> ...



I agree also with you brother 
Amen


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 5, 2010)

Here is something else to throw in about faith.

You have faith and you know that all things are possible but nothing happens is it because your faith is not strong enough are you lost your faith.

I know in times I pray but no answer and no mircale happens but I know I believe and have faith.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

Good question Ron.
Happens to me all the time.

I guess we still need to work on our faith and keep trusting in God
no matter what.
I know this, even when God doesn't answer the way I wished He would,
I'm always blessed.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 5, 2010)

Biblical faith is different than most people think. Most people consider belief and faith the same but this is not exactly biblical. Faith is what the ancients were commended for. Abraham left, not believed, put his beliefs in action and left for an unknown journey based on the promises of God. He turned down a fortune when offered cause he believed God's promise that he would make Abraham rich. The harlot who hid the spies had faith in the promise that she would be protected rather than leave the city for a safer place. Faith is a response, biblically speaking, that stems from what we believe. All beliefs should be noticed by what response comes from that belief. If I believe Jesus's work on the cross was complete, then I'll rest from my work of trying to be good enough.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 5, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> Biblical faith is different than most people think. Most people consider belief and faith the same but this is not exactly biblical. Faith is what the ancients were commended for. Abraham left, not believed, put his beliefs in action and left for an unknown journey based on the promises of God. He turned down a fortune when offered cause he believed God's promise that he would make Abraham rich. The harlot who hid the spies had faith in the promise that she would be protected rather than leave the city for a safer place. Faith is a response, biblically speaking, that stems from what we believe. All beliefs should be noticed by what response comes from that belief. If I believe Jesus's work on the cross was complete, then I'll rest from my work of trying to be good enough.



thats an interesting definition of faith and exactly why i wanted to research faith further.  can you think of any bible verses that would show this. i'd love to see more examples than abraham and rahab.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> thats an interesting definition of faith and exactly why i wanted to research faith further.  can you think of any bible verses that would show this. i'd love to see more examples than abraham and rahab.



Take a look at Hebrews 11.

That'll get you fired up.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 6, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> thats an interesting definition of faith and exactly why i wanted to research faith further.  can you think of any bible verses that would show this. i'd love to see more examples than abraham and rahab.


Hi Fritz, Before we leave Abraham, lets look at how God "worked" faith into Abraham. Also notice that James, when giving examples of "works" was not talking about works as we think but used examples of faith in action. Abraham set out on a journey based on faith. He knew not where he was going yet went based on the promises that God had made. Keep in mind that Abraham is considered the father of our faith so learning about Abraham is key. This is a partial to something I wrote about 6 months ago on another forumn about the Kingdom of God. Abraham wavered in his faith as God patiently deals with him. Abrahams's lack of faith in God to provide caused him to "go back" also caused him to fear for his life although he was invincible because of the promise that God would give him offspring. His lack of faith caused him to try "to help God out" by creating the promise himself through Sarah's maidservant. But in the course of his journey he began to trust God and God was faithful. I am glad to say that Abraham's faith was proven when he reckoned that God would raise Issac because he learned to trust God's promises. God was so patient with Abraham, protecting his marriage, blessing Ishmael, giving him  Issac and making his name great. Now, If I have time, we can look at some others, especially Jesus's faith. Later


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 7, 2010)

Good thinking stuff, lets dig deeper...  its later!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 7, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Good thinking stuff, lets dig deeper...  its later!


 Sorry I have not come back to this, It will be first of the week before I have time to get into this to deep. Something to think about; did Jesus just know the things he spoke about, such as being killed and raised to life again or did he have faith that those things written about him would come to pass???


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Fritz, just thought of one, there are many that I will list later but think of Joseph making his sons promise to take his bones with them when God moves them out to the promise land. In this he shows that it is not his hope that one day God will do this but his faith was shown when he had his sons promise that when ,and he knew it was just a matter of when,God gave them the promise land, they must take his bones. Now what this promise is for us as NT believers is what is missing in modern day christianity but that's another thread


----------



## Israel (Oct 7, 2010)

Sometimes, when I think of faith, I think of Ezekiel.
Read this, consider this, pray about this...God knew he could "get away" with treating Ezekiel this way...cause he knew he was His.


Eze 24:15  Also the word of the LORD came unto me, saying, 
Eze 24:16  Son of man, behold, I take away from thee the desire of thine eyes with a stroke: yet neither shalt thou mourn nor weep, neither shall thy tears run down. 
Eze 24:17  Forbear to cry, make no mourning for the dead, bind the tire of thine head upon thee, and put on thy shoes upon thy feet, and cover not thy lips, and eat not the bread of men. 
Eze 24:18  So I spake unto the people in the morning: and at even my wife died; and I did in the morning as I was commanded. 
Eze 24:19  And the people said unto me, Wilt thou not tell us what these things are to us, that thou doest so? 
Eze 24:20  Then I answered them, The word of the LORD came unto me, saying, 
Eze 24:21  Speak unto the house of Israel, Thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I will profane my sanctuary, the excellency of your strength, the desire of your eyes, and that which your soul pitieth; and your sons and your daughters whom ye have left shall fall by the sword. 
Eze 24:22  And ye shall do as I have done: ye shall not cover your lips, nor eat the bread of men. 
Eze 24:23  And your tires shall be upon your heads, and your shoes upon your feet: ye shall not mourn nor weep; but ye shall pine away for your iniquities, and mourn one toward another. 
Eze 24:24  Thus Ezekiel is unto you a sign: according to all that he hath done shall ye do: and when this cometh, ye shall know that I am the Lord GOD.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re:*

Never saw that story in Ezekiel before.   That's a true example of God's way is above our way and we must trust Him with the very substance of our lives.


----------

